# I didn't know I was also getting a security guard



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I love seeing the new things Gabby does and watching her personality develop. 

Her newest thing is acting like a 24 hour security guard. She now has to thoroughly inspect every bag and box that comes into my apartment. Then at night she acts like a body guard. Whenever I semi-wake up she also wakes up, walks over to my head, checks me out, then goes back to wherever it was she was sleeping. When she sleeps during the day she gets up into my box spring but at night she sleeps with me in my bed or in the doorway to my bedroom. 

She's just an 8 pound ball of fluff but I feel like she's protecting me. I don't feel like it's just me against the world, I've got Miss Gabby by my side.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Samantha spent most of the night on a chair outside my bedroom door.
I like to think that she's still watching over me.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Simba likes to lay at the front door at night when were watching TV. lol. we call him "Guard Kitty".

THey both must inspect everything that comes into the house though. they must approve lol.


----------

